# Canada Skylines



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

KevD said:


> And I disagree with "south". Halifax does have a skyline...


Of course it does! Why I've never heard of such malarky. :lol: 

Then again, maybe I have. During my time on the forum, I've even argued with a forumer who claimed Montreal doesn't have a skyline. And she/he was from a city with fewer highrises, fewer 500fters, and a much shorter tallest. One never knows what one will hear around here. :cheers: 

Here's one of my favourite pics of Hfx (Serge from SSP):


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Where are PEI, Moncton, Fredericton, Saint John, Saint Jose?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Canada has some of the best skylines IMO. It is so much like Australia it is not even funny. Great cities spread out across the country with great looking skylines. I really like Calgary.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Edmonton looks like Adelaide in Australia. Which one is larger?

I also want to see more of Ottawa, not enough is posted.


----------



## Max Power (Nov 3, 2006)

chris_underscore47 said:


> Edmonton looks like Adelaide in Australia. Which one is larger?
> 
> I also want to see more of Ottawa, not enough is posted.


Adelaide is slightly larger, 1.1m to 1.0m if you include metro population. It's remarkable that two such large countries are vastly similar, in terms of people and skylines


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Agreed.^ 

For our main cities we have simiar populations

ie Sydney Toronto
Montreal Melbourne
Brisbane Vancouver
Edmonton, Calgary and Ottawa all in the Adelaide Perth range, I guess?


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## coldrsx (May 12, 2004)

great thread...so many people have no idea about CDN skylines...which, for their populations are quite strong.

I have always loved Edmonton, Calgary, and Montreals.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Another angle of Hamilton:


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Someone show do a thread like this for Austraila.


----------



## Gen.Presswood (Aug 21, 2007)

Quebec city skyline by me


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

great pic!^^


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

North York (Suburban Toronto Downtown) and is expanding very fast as well. 










From WZ1

Yeah also this thread is about other Canadian cities mostly, but i don't think the Toronto pic was a good one. From the eastern side of town... (yeah its out of date)! 










From the North










Those two are From skybean ^^










^from phunky


----------



## DetKing111 (Sep 6, 2007)

windsor


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's another decent skyline

Burnaby, BC


----------



## kranj (Sep 2, 2006)

The first shot of the Edmonton skyline is incredible.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots of Toronto Lord. I really like the last one of Toronto.


----------



## Bob Beaumont (Nov 14, 2005)

*Victoria Skyline shots, Personal Collection *

All these photos are from my personal collections of Victoria photos. They can not be reposted on other websites without permission. I hope you guys like them.

Greater Victoria, The Crd... population 365,000 people.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

really high quality buildings. beautiful.


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Updated. Added Burnaby and changed the Toronto pic.


----------



## WZ1 (Oct 6, 2003)

LordMandeep said:


> North York (Suburban Toronto Downtown) and is expanding very fast as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually the one of North York is mine, Took it from my old office in the CGI building at 404/Woodbine.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

i am so sorry!!!!!

i kept the images from years ago because i liked those ones a lot and i thought Skybean took the first three. 

I am sorry.


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

*Vancouver at dawn*

I was up early this morning in order to be out at the airport to pick someone up and before I left I snapped a couple photos of the city as the sun rose. I took these from my apartment windows and they're quick and simple shots, no tripod or anything fancy.

A sliver of downtown.








My photo

Central Broadway precinct.








My photo


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Does this count? haha


----------



## Bob Beaumont (Nov 14, 2005)

Cool. It's neat seeing other cities skylines from around Canada. The exciting thing about Victoria's skyline is there are four current projects downtown that will have taller buildings than what's currently downtown. from 13 and 15 story office towers to 17 to 24 story residential towers.

Here is the Mt Tolmie shot in a smaller version.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Calgary is my fav canadian skyline,
it is actually 1 of world favourites actually (favourite skyline, that is not city)


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the 'tour' Will....I had no idea Canada had so many cities with fantastic skylines. Never even heard of Burnaby but wow..great skyline.
Vancouver looks so much bigger than it's population suggests, Calgary & Edmonton look awesome.
Would love to visit Canada, one of my top 5 countries to visit.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*Lovely work, !!! Very interesting! But I think there are much better pics bout Vancouver. *


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

^^Feel free to post them and I will edit my first post.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

More pictures of Vancouver







































Photo credit to VANCOUVERITE













Taken by myself


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ Resembles Chatswood outside of Sydney IMO.
Doesn't get much better than great Canadian skylines.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

here's some more great shots from www.flickr.com


----------



## caltrane74 (Apr 4, 2006)

Marvelous Picture


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great shots of Vancouver!


----------



## Bob Beaumont (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Kev D.

I love Vancouver!! Just wow!

Here is a few more of around Victoria. Two new tallests are being built in Greater Victoria. Silk Wind in Colwood at 22 stories or 77 meters and the first Bear Mountain Condo in Langford at 27 stories. Both are under construction.


----------



## Bob Beaumont (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Bob Beaumont (Nov 14, 2005)

This photo was taken by Jon on Flickr.com, he's in one of my groups. I loved this harbor shot of Victoria.


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Excellent photo's of all the various skylines.

It took me a while to "twig" to some of the Vancouver shots... despite being an ex-GVRD resident.. given unanticipated - but very interesting - photo directions.



Ohno said:


> Where are PEI, Moncton, Fredericton, Saint John, Saint Jose?


You mean as to location or province?

PEI is a province, the only island province, and connected to the mainland by the Confederation Bridge, with the province of New Brunswick at the other end.

Moncton, Saint John and Fredericton are the three biggest cities in the province of New Brunswick.

I have never heard of Saint Jose.... or do you mean San Jose?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Montreal has the best skyline in Canada by far despite it being smaller than Toronto. I also like Toronto's and Calgary's.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, but my favourite pictures here are of the other cities, rather than Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal. Those we don't see enough of in other threads!


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

*Kitchener-Waterloo*

Kitchener-Waterloo has a pretty low spread skyline for being the 10th biggest metro area in Canada (pop. 350,000 - metro 540,000)
There are many new modern buildings in the works.
























































​


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Taller said:


> Great pics, but my favourite pictures here are of the other cities, rather than Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal. Those we don't see enough of in other threads!


You're oh so very right.

Thanks for showing Kitchener.

Any of London and Sudbury?


----------



## cheeps (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful skylines!!!!


----------



## Kebec (Jan 9, 2008)

I know you will say... look at him, he puts pictures of his hometown... but hey who dont love his native city!? héhé

Québec city skyline

Photo of Quebec City after sunset on a cold winter day








Winter 2008: Biggest snow fall since a long ago... we will almost break record.
















View from suburban city ( from the south of st-laurent )








Something you can see in most cities.. those developpements that grow like tree around the city


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I like how Quebec City's skyline looks from the north... it is so prominent.


----------



## 3hrs (Jun 1, 2007)

A pretty tame skyline compared to some other Canadian cities, but here's St. John's:

http://flickr.com/photos/lauracheng/2157203656/









http://flickr.com/photos/karge666/979999691/


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Actually that skyline would be more impressive if it were on the highest elevation point. These fine tall buildings are at what seems to be the lowest point of elevation. So, I'd say it is still a very nice little respectable skyline. :yes:



BTW, very good thread with great pix all around!!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

BTW, no Thunder Bay skyline pix? :? :? :?


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

This thread could use some more Ottawa pictures, so here's some I culled from Flickr. The first one is mine, the rest are not.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I have stayed in Quebec city,Montreal,Ottawa,Toronto & Niagara Falls and think they all have great skylines. Canadian cities rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodstock88 (Mar 19, 2008)

Canada is the greatest country in the glob!


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

Canada has such an impressive collection of skylines. Vancouver's with the water and mountains. Calgary has pretty good density. I have been to the cities along the Golden Horseshoe and they are all nice. Toronto, after NY and Chicago, has the best skyline in North America. 
And what is with Whitehorse? My city has twice the population and the tallest building is a church steeple!


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's a pic of small part of the Burnaby Skyline from my balcony


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

HMMM.Interesting i don't really think Quebec packs a great skyline.And some cities you have posted really don't have skylines but the ones that do totally ROCK!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Vancouver proves what man and nature can do for a city (Rio, Cape Town, Sidney, San Francisco for exemple). Awesome! Certainly the most beautiful Canadian city.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

kokanee2 said:


> Any of London and *Sudbury*?


Here y'are 























































Laurentian University



















All photos by yours truly.


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

timmy- brissy said:


> HMMM.Interesting i don't really think Quebec packs a great skyline.And some cities you have posted really don't have skylines but the ones that do totally ROCK!


Many cities had low rise zoning for a while...like Kitchener-Waterloo up until recently. Same with Washington, DC. You don't see too many skyrises in Sheffield or Leeds either do ya...


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ I wasn't intending to a fend you.Yeah Sheffield's skyline isn't great but Leeds is quite a lot better.But there's no need to attack my city.I was just saying my opinion.Sorry for my opinion.Which is something you do not respect.But Quebec doesn't seem to have much of a skyline except one tall building.Sorry for having a opinion.


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

supertheme, beautiful pictures 
Vancouver is amazing.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

kokanee2 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Where's the new half (which, last I heard was closed)?


The tower is still closed, but there are portions of the new wing that have been open for a while.

The new wing is on the right:









By bulshoy at Panaramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Winnipeg looks nice :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

KidGibNick said:


> If you think Montreal is comparable to Riverside, or Calgary comparable to Raleigh or Rochester, you're out of your mind mate!


I messaged you, feel free to respond. It's a better place for disputing data. This should be about Canadian skylines, not anything else. Thanks.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Vancouver:









by kennielouie at flickr.com and originally posted by delirium at ssp


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

*That's fantastic*



Taller said:


> Here are some Winnipeg shots...


What bridge is that?

What's under the 'roof' ?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It is a bridge from St Boniface, over the Red River to downtown... but was built after I left
the 'Peg. I was not in town long enough to check it out last time. Lovely, isn't it? If 1ajs is
checking out these threads I am sure he will tell us more!


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Here are a few from BC's smaller cities. 

*Burnaby, BC*








By penmachine on Flickr
© All Rights Reserved.








By cyclonepower on Flickr
© All Rights Reserved. 

*Nanaimo, BC*








By galina75 on Flickr
© All Rights Reserved. 

*Kelowna, BC*








By sarai. on Flickr
© All Rights Reserved.

*New Westminster, BC*








By d.a.m. on Flickr
© All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 21, 2005)

Taller said:


> It is a bridge from St Boniface, over the Red River to downtown... but was built after I left
> the 'Peg. I was not in town long enough to check it out last time. Lovely, isn't it? If 1ajs is
> checking out these threads I am sure he will tell us more!


That bridge is the Esplanade Riel. The bridge is nice, but what's under the roof is kind of silly. You see, the original Provencher Bridge had a little bay in the middle of the bridge where the sidewalk was wider. Somebody set up a crepe stand in that space, and it was wonderful. Then they replaced the Provencher Bridge with a new road bridge and this all new pedestrian bridge. Thinking that they could achieve the same goodness as the crepe stand with a planned solution (typical) they incorporated a covered restaurant into the bridge plan at huge expense (apparently getting sewage service in the middle of a bridge is a challenge...who'da thunk?). The original vision was to have a fancy French restaurant consistent with the St. Boniface district on the east side of the bridge and its recently increasing gentrification.

However, they had no takers and eventually accepted a bid from Salisbury House, a local greasy spoon.

Here's another Winnipeg skyline shot...it's actually starting to show its age now!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Taller said:


> It is a bridge from St Boniface, over the Red River to downtown... but was built after I left
> the 'Peg. I was not in town long enough to check it out last time. Lovely, isn't it? If 1ajs is
> checking out these threads I am sure he will tell us more!


There's a Salisbury Steak House in that pod halfway across the bridge. I ate there on my trip to Winnipeg last summer. That bridge is certainly becoming a Winnipeg landmark. The higher cost has more than paid for itself.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Why does almost every city in Canada have a rotating restaurant like these in 
Vancouver (Im not even including the CN Tower, Calgary Tower or the 3 in Niagara Falls)
















Quebec City








Winnipeg








Ottawa








Montreal








Toronto


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Also many cities in Canada seem to have their own Chateau Frontenac.
Just an observation.


----------



## CanadianCentaur (Jun 6, 2003)

It isn't immediately obvious compared to other Canadian cities, but even Edmonton has a revolving restaurant at the top of the Crowne Plaza hotel (also known as Chateau Lacombe)!








From wburris @ Flickr



philadweller said:


> Also many cities in Canada seem to have their own Chateau Frontenac.
> Just an observation.


 Yes, many major Canadian cities do have a "Chateau" style hotel, like Hotel Macdonald in Edmonton or Chateau Laurier in Ottawa. They were often originally built during the late 19th-early 20th Centuries by the Grand Trunk Pacific (now CN Rail) and Canadian Pacific Railway (now CP Rail) in order to provide accommodation for wealthier travellers across Canada.

Edmonton has a Chateau hotel - the Hotel Macdonald, also known affectionately as the Hotel Mac. This is the castle-like hotel which shows up in many skyline views of Edmonton when seen from the southeast. It was built in 1912. It fell into bad shape and was closed in 1983. The city even considered demolishing it in the 1980s, but thankfully decided instead to keep it as a Municipal Heritage Building in 1985. CP Hotels bought the hotel in 1988 and had it restored and reopened in 1991. 








From dpirot @ Flickr

This same hotel had a fugly additional tower built next to it in 1953 to deal with rising occupancy rates, as Edmonton was growing very rapidly at the time, with the first oil boom already underway. It was demolished in 1986, and a small park occupies that space now.








From Search results from the John Bland Archive

 For an added bonus - check out the diff between these two below!








From Search results from the John Bland Archive









From pkoster48 @ Flickr


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Fascinating stuff. I am trying to think of something that most US cities have in common but for the life of me I can't find anything. Each state here is like its own country.

We have a lot of memorable ornate suspension bridges I suppose. Also, a lot of cities in the US have a prominent clock tower.
Boston








NYC








Philadelphia








Baltimore








Chicago








Milwaukee








Minneapolis








Denver








Seattle








San Francisco


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Those 'castle' hotels are actually a unique architecture found only in Canada. It is called Canadian Chateau Style or simply Chateau Style. It is one of the most distinctive and beautiful contributions Canada has made to world architecture. The Chateau Frontenac in Quebec City is the most famous of them all. 

I wish the era when they were built had seen many more structures of this style built. These buildings certainly add a huge amount of grandeur and beauty to the areas where they exist.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"These buildings certainly add a huge amount of grandeur and beauty to the areas where they exist."

I agree. Ottawa seems so have an abundance of that style.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

What the hell does the Phillipines have to do with this thread? How obnoxious.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

philadweller said:


> ...These buildings certainly add a huge amount of grandeur and beauty to the areas where they exist...


I also agree. Ottawa has its own unique style and it is great :cheers:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

philadweller said:


> Why does almost every city in Canada have a rotating restaurant


Coz canadians reckon it possible to show off a whole city over some meal....hmmm, it`s probably coz we`re just mighty slow drinkers . . . mind you, they _do_ pose a fair-enough excuse for you to meet other people when you trace back your revolution to fetch the drink your party 'absent-mindedly' left aside upon the stationary sill . . .





philadweller said:


> Also many cities in Canada seem to have their own Chateau Frontenac.
> Just an observation.


Chain of CP Hotels launched sometime after inaugurating the first transconinental track up here for Europeans
to --uhm-- marvel at . . .


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

I think that Canada have the most clean sky.
I love its blue sky. I loving it!. Greetings from El Salvador!!!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

SkysApopa said:


> I think that Canada have the most clean sky.
> I love its blue sky. I loving it!. Greetings from El Salvador!!!


I guess you haven't been to Toronto in the summer. It gets bad sometimes! hno:

*Source of pics: RichieT Photography and Flickr.*


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, Canada is always finding ways to dye the air blue.

Canada is a clean country with dirty neighbors.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Most cities of 6 million people have air pollution. Difficult to avoid.


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> I guess you haven't been to Toronto in the summer. It gets bad sometimes! hno:


ohh , I'm sorry. but I like the cool (no frost) enviroment. but here in El salvador. I must to have the Air Conditioning running. I hate the Warm climatehno:hno:


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

SkysApopa said:


> ohh , I'm sorry. but I like the cool (no frost) enviroment. but here in El salvador. I must to have the Air Conditioning running. I hate the Warm climatehno:hno:




Well, in Toronto in the summer it gets very hot and humid and all houses need air conditioners or central air. It can reach over 40 Celcius many times in June, July, and August.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've lived here 25 years now, and the hottest I remember it reaching was 36c. In the wintertime Mother Nature kindly supplies us with a big air conditioner!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ The hottest I've experienced was in Toronto, being +38ºC (Summer 1990/1?) on a pretty gusty day -- we craved the wind to quit gusting coz it raised the heat factor (felt like a hair dryer or something); the 'cooler' moments that afternoon occurred when the wind calmed (momentarily).

Although, my hottest was Grand Forks, BC -- days on end sometime during my two-week stay there saw highs in the low 40's.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Taller said:


> I've lived here 25 years now, and the hottest I remember it reaching was 36c. In the wintertime Mother Nature kindly supplies us with a big air conditioner!


Well, I have lived here for 32 years and you cannot say that, with the humidex, it has not reached 40 celcius before.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Well, I have lived here for 32 years and you cannot say that, with the humidex, it has not reached 40 celcius before.


I don't use the "humidex", I use only the real temperature. I don't use
"windchill" either. If it is -12c with a wind outside, I don't say it is -30c(with windchill), because in my books it is not!


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Why does almost every city in Canada have a rotating restaurant like these in
> Vancouver


I don't know what you're complaining about.

I was brought up that dinner in the 'Blue Horizon' (revolving restaurant on top of the Sheraton Landmark in the West End of Vancouver) was the highpoint of family outings every other year or so.

Vancouver had three, last I knew: Sheraton Landmark, Sears downtown (pictured), and a low one just west of Burrard). I've dined at all three.

At least most revolving restaurants I've been to, give you an hour around, which is plenty of time to enjoy the scene. 

The Husky Tower, being one of the first, is 45 minutes, and on Mother's Day is speeded up to 30 minutes. Pretty bumpy ride, even at normal speed.

The CN Tower, I recall was 90 minutes. I almost fell asleep...


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> ...Toronto in the summer.


Fantastic pictures. Thanks.


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

philadweller said:


> ...Canada is always finding ways to dye the air blue.
> 
> Canada is a clean country with dirty neighbors.


Ummm... last I read, us Canadians are being put to the test (and failing), by our friendly American neighbours.

I suppose to be fair about, smog is a city-natural phenomena world-wide, given car, bus and taxi exhausts, venting of heat and smut from buildings, etc. 

I mean, even Kelowna, BC (a middling city of ~190,000) can -- from an airplane and high up on the hills around -- be seen, to be under a layer of smog.


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Well, Canada is always finding ways to dye the air blue.
> 
> Canada is a clean country with dirty neighbors.


haha:bash:, 
you have not seen the streets of my country. 

Canada its a Beautiful country.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Canada is a clean country with dirty neighbors.


I do not think so my friend :lol: Canada is one of the cleanest countries, maybe not the first but still is O.K.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Well, I have lived here for 32 years and you cannot say that, with the humidex, it has not reached 40 celcius before.


The hottest I have ever experienced was on a summer afternoon about 5-10 years ago. The humidex, according to the Weather Channel, reached 50c. The real temp was only 37c, but it's the humidity that kills; dry heat is nothing. Toronto gets unbearably humid in the summer, like much of eastern North America.


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Grey Towers said:


> Toronto gets unbearably humid in the summer, like much of eastern North America.


You are so very right. Thunder Bay was notable for summer cycles of three days of increasing humidity, then one evening of intense thunder and lightening shows, and the day thereafter marvellous summer weather.

Add Kelowna immediately along Lake Okanagan for instant humidity in the summer, and for that matter all BC communities (of which there are a lot) who are privileged to have hot (humid) summers immediately adjacent to a larger water body.

I myself prefer dry heat, in moderation. Any liquid drink -- and I mean any drink (non-alcoholic too) -- tastes oh so very good at the end of a day of hard labour in the midst of summer heat.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I remember the Okanagan, and in particular Vernon, as being unbearably hot and dry in the summer.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Windsor is the winner.

Environment Canada


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

In the winter I wish we had Windsor's temperatures.. as they are always a few degrees warmer than Toronto.


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Taller said:


> I remember the Okanagan, and in particular Vernon, as being unbearably hot and dry in the summer.


That's true... except as I discovered while living in Kelowna, that in near proximity to the lake it could be very humid.

As I recall, I didn't experience the same in Vernon (along Kalamalka Lake), nor in Penticton (due to the chronic breeze that always blows northwards).


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

This thread is for tamperatures or the Skylines?
hahaha =)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Vancouver

posted by delirium


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The white building in the foreground looks like a rendering.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It does look rather perfect.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks perfect...


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

wow.. is great.. i love canada


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I was thinking it was a rendering, too..


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Lovely proportions I must say. See it every morning.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's real though, right? 

So much of Vancouver is so stunning, you question it. I can stare at this place for hours on end.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks real (i said all ready perfect) but also looks like "lego" structure!


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

scotiabank is from canada isn't it?


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

why the buildings are white?


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes scotiabank ( Bank of Nova Scotia ) is from Canada.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Vancouver is extremely dense.


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Vancouver is extremely dense.


Not sure I agree with you there. I mean, yeah lots of highrises but when you're actually downtown, it doesn't feel like its THAT dense. In my opinion, its the smallest feeling big city i've ever been to haha.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

KevD said:


> Not sure I agree with you there. I mean, yeah lots of highrises but when you're actually downtown, it doesn't feel like its THAT dense. In my opinion, its the smallest feeling big city i've ever been to haha.


and the downtown is the most dense part. But I think that's the intention of city planners - to not make everything feel crammed and cast everything in shadow. Step outside of downtown, into the other 80% of Vancouver and it's mostly single detached houses.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

SkysApopa said:


> why the buildings are white?


Photo editing there I'm sure. Looks like the buildings are almost in black and white, while the sky remains very blue.


----------



## Raymondzhydra (Aug 25, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW Canada looks amazing!!!! nice country, they are like a really rich and industrialized nation...and everybody likes them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few pics from Vancouver:









http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k158/eepcoo/Skyline.jpg









http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/martina88/Vancouver/DSCF1098.jpg









http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l347/kciruna/kciruna4/092.jpg









http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t149/suehepburn/vancouver 08/vancouver08002.jpg









http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t149/suehepburn/vancouver 08/vancouver08003.jpg


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

from flickr
calgary in winter :drool:


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

I love calgary, its one of the most beautiful and clean city in the world but, you have to visit us, , http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686418, see U later! how many Salavadorean are in Canada?


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

christos-greece said:


>


I'm loving Shangri-La :uh:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Edmonton*










by dgfrapino http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2943852632/


*Mississauga*










by Matthew Blackett http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattblackett/2662398733

(Mississauga is in the background. The foreground is part of the stretch of condominiums at the mouth of the Humber river.)











by outreach417 http://www.flickr.com/photos/outreach/2049965287/


*Niagara Falls*










by SheldonBranford http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2945679329/


*Ottawa*










by kylebmoore http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylebmoore/2933679032/


*Halifax*










by archer10 (Dennis) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2262001094/


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Call me nuts but I don't think Niagara Falls qualifies as a real city.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Call me nuts but I don't think Niagara Falls qualifies as a real city.


You are nuts.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Not sure I agree with you there. I mean, yeah lots of highrises but when you're actually downtown, it doesn't feel like its THAT dense. In my opinion, its the smallest feeling big city i've ever been to haha."

I agree. Walking from the Granville Bridge to the West End looks dense but when walking it it feels like a coastal resort town. There is not retail on every block like you have in other big Eastern Canadian cities.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Niagara Falls is like Gatlinburg, Tennessee. It's a total tourist town.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

You right, but most Canadian cities are the same, excluding Toronto. They are small and beautiful.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Aside from Toronto....Quebec, Newfoundland and Nova Scotia have very unique cities.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Marcanadian said:


>


I had no idea the Hilton expansion had even started :/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Call me nuts but I don't think Niagara Falls qualifies as a real city.


Niagara Falls may be a big draw for tourists, but the St. Catharine's-Niagara Falls Census Metropolitan Area had a population of 390,317 in 2006. It's by no means a big city, but it's a little too big to call a town, or merely a tourist spot. This is a city with a substantial resident population, auto plants, Brock University, and all the characteristics of a regular city. Niagara Falls is just as much a real city as Reno, Atlantic City, or Honolulu. All tourist towns, but all real cities.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

goooodddd
amazings skylines
i wana go to Canada next year, hope i can do it.


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

fantastic bombastic!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marcanadian said:


>


:eek2: :drool:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

that Nigara Falls photo looks awesome

wow


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Toronto:


















































































Enjoy Canada's Largest City !!!!


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Toronto rulez


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*jpg-ana at www.flickr.com*

*
Courtesy of caltrane74 on UT*


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

in the fouth pic, the buildin's roof is green?..... its made of the same material of the liberty statue>>???


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ Copper you mean? Yes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Toronto pics ale26 :cheers: :drool: especially no2 from the end


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

there's many contrast betwen the older and news highrise buildind, that is interesting, but how big is toronto? in square milles?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

City proper: 630 km² (243.2 sq mi)

Urban: 1,749 km² (675.3 sq mi)

Metro: 7,125 km² (2,751 sq mi)


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

more pics guys please


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Edmontons skyline is very underrated. It's exceptionally beautiful when viewed from the south (Saskatchewan Drive)... where it's perched over the North Saskatchewan River vallley.


----------



## SkysApopa (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks so much budy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton *:

Skyline








http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg125/leclairda/alberta-Edmonton.jpg









http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t269/dandaphne/Vacation061.jpg

Edmonton city-hall








http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e107/bcarlton/100_3506.jpg

Edmonton city








http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l...uary_2007_Edmonton/040107-060107/100_2455.jpg









http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l...uary_2007_Edmonton/040107-060107/100_2456.jpg









http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/Larkey_family/Jen in Edmonton/CityHalltriangles.jpg


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

algonquin said:


> Edmontons skyline is very underrated. It's exceptionally beautiful when viewed from the south (Saskatchewan Drive)... where it's perched over the North Saskatchewan River vallley.


I agree. I really like Edmonton's skyline. I think its underrated just because no one wants to go there.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Some more recent Vancouver shots:









from flickr, originally posted by Delirium on SSP









from flickr, originally posted by Delirium on SSP









by vangroovy2 at flickr.com









by vangroovy2 at flickr.com









by vangroovy2 at flickr.com









by whatusernameisnttaken at flickr.com









by ukeeboy86 at flickr.com









by eyesplash Mikul


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for crediting the photos, guys! I hate deleting pics, so let's all remember to credit where we got the pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Thanks for crediting the photos, guys! I hate deleting pics, so let's all remember to credit where we got the pics!


 kay:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

cooooool


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

raggedy13 said:


>


It's one of the greatest photos of Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

i love Canada! Edmonton looks pretty cool (heard it can get pretty cold there too. awesome!)


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

To be honest, I'm so proud of my country (skyline-wise). 

Because we've made:
- a skyline that made history - *Toronto* (pop. 2,500,000 metro. 6,000,000)
- a very dense skyline - *Vancouver* (for only 571,000 people!!!) (metro. 2,200,000)
- skylines in the middle of the farmland - *Saskatoon* (pop. 202,000 metro. 250,000) and *Regina* (pop. 180,000 metro. 200,000)
- skylines made by oil boom - *Calgary* (pop. 1,070,000 metro. 1,100,000) and *Edmonton* (pop. 750,000 metro. 1,020,000)
- a skyline in the middle of the continent - *Winnipeg* (pop. 640,000 metro. 700,000)
- a giant skyline for a suburb - *Mississauga* (pop. 704,000) (Toronto's megasuburb)
- a skyline that intertwines two aspects: French culturally, yet North American architecturally - *Montreal* (pop. 1,650,000 metro. 3,800,000)
- a skyline at the Atlantic - *Halifax* (pop. 375,000)
- a low-lying, yet dense skyline - *Victoria* (pop. 79,000 metro. 330,000)
- a skyline that sprouts very tall towers without balancing to the surroundings - *Nanaimo* (pop. 80,000 metro. 100,000)
- a skyline in the Arctic, over permafrost, in the middle of the nowhere and with an extremely small population - *Yellowknife* (for only 18,700 people!)
- skylines along the Heartland Corridor - *Kitchener* (pop. 205,000 metro. 455,000), *London* (pop. 360,000 metro. 460,000), *Windsor* (pop. 220,000 metro. 325,000)
- a tourist skyline - *Niagara Falls* (pop. 85,000 metro. 400,000)
- a skyline "made of steel" - *Hamilton* (pop. 510,000 metro. 700,000)
- European-style skylines - *Ottawa* (pop. 820,000 metro. 1,150,000) and *Quebec City* (pop. 500,000 metro. 720,000)
- and... a skyline in which a smokestack dominates the total skyline - *Sudbury* (pop. 160,000 metro. 165,000)


... did I miss something?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

girlicious_likeme said:


> - a skyline made by fishing industry - *Halifax* (pop. 375,000)
> ... did I miss something?


Yes, Halifax wasn't built on fishing. It was an important early colonial city that prospered due to its military importance. Halifax has always been a key naval base, shipbuilding centre, and shipping port. Beyond that, banking and government have been dominant sectors. Royal Bank of Canada? Scotiabank? Cunard Line? The navy? Port of Halifax? Oland Breweries?

Fishing is no more important to Halifax than it is to Boston.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellowknife looks awesome town:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kool_skatkat/272911808/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/knobelsp/2628340036/

and very cold


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Yes, Halifax wasn't built on fishing. It was an important early colonial city that prospered due to its military importance. Halifax's has always been a key naval base, shipbuilding centre, and shipping port. Beyond that, banking and government have been dominant sectors. Royal Bank of Canada? Scotiabank? Cunard Line? The navy? Port of Halifax? Oland Breweries?
> 
> Fishing is no more important to Halifax than it is to Boston.


Thanks 4 the info. :rofl:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

girlicious_likeme said:


> Thanks 4 the info. :rofl:


No problem. There are a lot of misconceptions in Canada about Nova Scotia. There certainly are many fishing communities that dot the seaboard, but Halifax isn't one of them. 

Likewise, contrary to popular belief, people in Yellowknife don't live in igloos. Check out my photo thread on Halifax. There's a link below.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Canadian cities are unbelievably beautiful and big.


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

Yellowknife IS an awesome town. I spent two summers there when I was younger. It's pretty fascinating. My cousins husband owned a water plane company up there and he took me up to some desolate lake in the middle of the arctic nothing and fished. It was pretty hot too, something like 29C. And my uncle designed the City Hall and his house on a rock that looks over great slave lake. We used to go onto their roof and watch the water planes come in, there was a big festival for it but I cant remember what. I remember cliff diving at Long Lake (or whatever its called) by the airport and seeing the big jets landing right over top of us. And at 3 am while its still light out jumping off the dock into the freezing lake... 

Ah Yellowknife brings back some goooooood memories.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

*A couple from St. John's*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnth/442712291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnth/442712171/

+ a cool Timelapse video
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3159411848/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Spoolmak said:


> Yellowknife IS an awesome town. I spent two summers there when I was younger. It's pretty fascinating. My cousins husband owned a water plane company up there and he took me up to some desolate lake in the middle of the arctic nothing and fished. It was pretty hot too, something like 29C. And my uncle designed the City Hall and his house on a rock that looks over great slave lake. We used to go onto their roof and watch the water planes come in, there was a big festival for it but I cant remember what. I remember cliff diving at Long Lake (or whatever its called) by the airport and seeing the big jets landing right over top of us. And at 3 am while its still light out jumping off the dock into the freezing lake...
> 
> Ah Yellowknife brings back some goooooood memories.


Yellowknife looks very nice indeed


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary*


















Both courtesy of Jimby


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

isaidso said:


>


Perfect shot/pic :cheers:


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

If Canada were just its cities and not all that barren stuff in between cities, it would be pretty dense. It seems like all cities have very dense/urban and tall downtown cores. Are there still a good amount of suburbs as well?


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Sadly, there are many suburbs and not very dense ones, historically. Probably more dense than American ones, however. What is happening right now, because of transit use/gas prices/environmentalism/shift in attitudes, is a focus on more dense construction in the suburbs, evident in the growth of townhouses/rowhouses and highrises.

For example, Mississauga, a suburb of Toronto.









( http://www.flickr.com/photos/amerrao/3079338381/ )









( http://www.flickr.com/photos/wikisauga/2998483201/ )


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Umm...can you please make it less cold in Toronto? I want to move there immediately.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The photos of Calgary, are perfect!
also liked Mississauga, has a skyline cool!


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's a shot of Saskatoon I grabbed from Westjet's website:










They used some kind of weird lens that makes Toontown almost look like Shanghai!

I like it though!


----------



## LIVdb (Feb 3, 2009)

These are great pics everybody, makes me really proud to be Canadian! Keep up the good work.


----------



## NimrodOnion (Jan 15, 2009)

I like Calgary :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

jessemh431 said:


> Umm...can you please make it less cold in Toronto? I want to move there immediately.


What about keeping a winter home in Los Angeles?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Montreal*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heyrickc/3264053060/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karu-san/3249974298/


*Gatineau*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveherb/3010921304/


*Ottawa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smelliw/3164179519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robhuntley/3050716951/


*London*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauledbyjesus/2441418092/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevoblog/2353613980/


*Hamilton*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilharvey/3020065399/


*Victoria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gordhandford/2071219235/


*Regina*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2861757966/


*Winnipeg*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2913554153/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/koolgiy/2912697914/


*Yellowknife*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelfearon/3164932652/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver*
at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/istargazer/167423369/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/istargazer/167423371/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyauphoto/2579810410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcamargo/36747170/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gold41/2731457280/

and one daytime:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adam79/2874327159/


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking/Up said:


> Sadly, there are many suburbs and not very dense ones, historically. Probably more dense than American ones, however. What is happening right now, because of transit use/gas prices/environmentalism/shift in attitudes, is a focus on more dense construction in the suburbs, evident in the growth of townhouses/rowhouses and highrises.
> 
> For example, Mississauga, a suburb of Toronto.
> 
> ...


Good to see a suburb densifying like mad! I hope that Mississauga's densifying efforts will pay off, and eventually majority of the residents will take public transit.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Canada look so great!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Lovely, but...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr they seem to be sooooooo cold!!!


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

^ It's all what you get used to. I think anything over 20 is warm and despise weather that is over 30.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Over 30 its really HOT  anyway Greeks we know about cold too...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marjoriestevensphotography/3931002218/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenhall/3929986799/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3925216739/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3925229305/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! I LOVED Vancouver and Victoria when I was there from the 7th-11th!


----------



## mattyboi (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice shots


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Chadoh25 said:


> Great updates! I LOVED Vancouver and Victoria when I was there from the 7th-11th!


Thanks @Chadoh... i will post more photos about Canada skylines in the next few days...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Great updates! I LOVED Vancouver and Victoria when I was there from the 7th-11th!


this avatar of yours makes my blood boil!!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> this avatar of yours makes my blood boil!!!


Depictions of love make your blood boil? What a sorry sad person you are. They look really happy if you ask me.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> this avatar of yours makes my blood boil!!!


LOL In a good way or a bad way? Please clearify! One of the reasons why I love Canada so much is vecause when I'm there, whether it is in Toronto or Vancouver, I feel safe and free enoutgh to hold the hand of the man I love. As far as I'm concerned, Canada is the GREATEST NATION on earth! Ich Liebe Kanada! Vive Le Canada


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa skyline*

Back to photos...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fbohac/3943299462/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xptp/3907608051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cschoong/3773671452/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacbob/3754935818/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_murphy12/3748407185/


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for posting!!


According to me, Ottawa has one of the most beautiful parliament buildings in the world. Supreme!!!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

wow!~~ so many city skyline in canada are really beautiful, never expect there are so many amazing and unique skylined in canada, great job!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been to Ottawa three times and loved it. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Many thanks :cheers1:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've never been in Ottawa Before, it looks pretty awesome and im Living no too far for That Capital, to be exact im in Montreal which i got a pretty cool pics of this Metropoli.

Nice photos!!!!!!!!!!

kay:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Edmonton*









http://blogs.msdn.com/blogfiles/cdn...odeCamp2009September26th_14ACD/edmonton_3.jpg


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Toronto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo of Toronto @FFJ-MTL


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

Im pleased with Calgary's recent skyline. I lived there in 2000/2001 and I do not remember it being so dramatic,but oh well I was young.Also,it is tiring walking approx.10 miles from the outer suburbs into downtown.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also Edmonton from @isaidso photo looks very nice, from this angle


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Toronto is the best in terms of height and quantity, Montreal is the most balanced, Calgary is doing a pretty good work on this.

Vancouver disappointed me.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Ich liebe Kanada is means i love Canada?


That is correct! 


And yeah, those photos of Edmonton are very nice!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Botswana said:


> I live in Edmonton. While I think the city is quite ugly and miserable, we do have a nice skyline for a city of our size. The river valley is beautiful. Sadly, the rest of the city is just ugly suburbs and industry for oil companies. Too much crime, too cold and nothing to do. Blagh. But still, I do like our downtown, even thought it's dead.


It will get better as Edmonton grows. Most cities in this country seem to get better each passing year. Improved urban planning, better architecture, organic growth, etc. It will happen in Edmonton too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Little more of Edmonton:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmah2010/4311714395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmah2010/4311715989/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmah2010/4311715135/


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Botswana said:


> I live in Edmonton. While I think the city is quite ugly and miserable, we do have a nice skyline for a city of our size. The river valley is beautiful. Sadly, the rest of the city is just ugly suburbs and industry for oil companies. Too much crime, too cold and nothing to do. Blagh. But still, I do like our downtown, even thought it's dead.


You work for the Edmonton Chamber of Commerce or something? Never have I heard such blatant homerism! :lol:

Nice pics though.


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

It's not that I don't like the city, I do very much, after all, it's my home. But I just think that outside of downtown it is very ugly. We have lots of blocky buildings and poorly designed suburbs and lots of ugly 60s and 70s architecture. But then again, Calgary is pretty hideous outside of downtown as well. 

Compared to cities like Vancouver, Montreal and Toronto, Edmonton isn't all that great. It's more like Russia than Canada. :no:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos of Edmonton!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Chad


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary, Alberta*









Link









Link
Courtesy of a Westjet pilot


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Nice!


----------



## josem_ss (May 1, 2010)

freezing!!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It does look cold. Really pretty too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/briansullivan/4593073325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdhc/4412939292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/4450628693/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boihoannguyen/4467294057/


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here's a few of my shots from last week:

Vancouver

























































Calgary


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Calgary has so many empty lots downtown, it's difficult to determine how it will develop. It will be fun watching it grow though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordybb/4616978541/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4617642340/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4617553855/sizes/l/*


----------



## Fabian2412 (Feb 16, 2009)

Canadian skylines are one of my favourites,i love them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafurao/4620755164/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafurao/4620754760/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_metal_merchant/4619823431/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montreal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/willemvanbergen/4613568900/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4573310735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canuckistan/4572578928/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal has quite a big downtown. Looking good!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

I love how green Montreal looks.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Quebec City Skyline (by me)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stellastella/4588555780/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4599706881/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4603216430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4597995516/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Regina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aechempati/4610171693/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3808056207/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielpaquet/4278914843/


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ those highrises, are, imho, ruining the skyline. They look ugly and are out of place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One more of Toronto:








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4628238070/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

VelesHomais said:


> ^^ those highrises, are, imho, ruining the skyline. They look ugly and are out of place.


Quebec City needs to decide what kind of a city it wants to be. Quebec City isn't all that small; it's pushing 800,000 people. It's far too large to remain just a tourist town. Cities that don't modernize and adapt end up like Venice: a place for tourists, but also a place the world has largely bypassed. 

I'm not suggesting that Quebec City needs to build skyscrapers to be modern, but lots of historic cities are doing that successfully: Paris, London, Moscow. Quebec City is blessed with a beautiful historic core, but that's a tough standard to uphold. Anything new needs to be similarly outstanding or risk taking away from the overall appearance of the city.

Quebec City could look quite fantastic with a cluster of modern skyscrapers atop that hill. What's important is that they are well designed and compliment the historic skyline beneath/in front of it. The issue is that the highrises that have been built aren't very good. In a typical city, they might be good enough, but next to the Chateau Frontenac, their banality is all too apparent.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


















Courtesy of flar


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal, Quebec*









Courtesy of Alain Franco


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Mississauga, Ontario*


















Both courtesy of Tuscani


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

mmm, most city photos posted here are the big ones. I hope no one will mind these three suburb cities I took shots last week.

*North Vancouver (population 2006 census: 45,165)*










*West Vancouver (population 2006 census: 42,131)*











*Richmond (population 2006 census: 174,461) There's a building height restriction as it is close to the airport.
*


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

VelesHomais said:


> ^^ those highrises, are, imho, ruining the skyline. They look ugly and are out of place.


I kind of understand why Parisians built their modern downtown in La Défense. 
But the street level of Quebec City is still very beautiful.

I think they should demolish the hotel kind of building right beside(or behind) Chateau Frontenac, at least.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jentse/4888988819/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skylinemarc/4888031911/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

skyscraper03 said:


> I kind of understand why Parisians built their modern downtown in La Défense.
> But the street level of Quebec City is still very beautiful.
> 
> I think they should demolish the hotel kind of building right beside(or behind) Chateau Frontenac, at least.


I'm not opposed to skyscrapers in Quebec City, but they've had the misfortune of building rather ugly ones.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheryl_hill/4898009058/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheryl_hill/4898009058/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4896368367/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliewatts55/4883102616/in/photostream/


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

Vancity's skyline is beefing upwards.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

-delete- sorry.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> *North Vancouver (population 2006 census: 45,165)*



I used to live in this city for 5 years and I loved it cos despite its small population, there are lots of good restaurants and shops.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Regina, Saskatchewan* 
*- metropolitan population 200,000*









(from capital pointe thread)


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Calgary has so many empty lots downtown, it's difficult to determine how it will develop. It will be fun watching it grow though.


true. i can see the two roads being combined into one highway into the core eventually.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*

Skyline by neilpriv, on Flickr


Sunrise over Vancouver BC Downtown - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Vancouver stroll by jersmith25, on Flickr


Downtown Vancouver skyline by ...Ashish..., on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


Convention Centre by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

yin_yang said:


> true. i can see the two roads being combined into one highway into the core eventually.


Which 2 roads?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

isaidso said:


> *Etobicoke*
> *Mississauga in the distance*
> 
> 
> From Liberty Village by Oliver Plante, on Flickr


Etobicoke looks very nice in this photo. And I know the neighbourhood of Liberty Village well too.

*By the way, Vancouver a few days ago was named the most expensive city to live in North America.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*

Edmonton Skyline Sunset by E_TAVARES, on Flickr


Edmonton Skyline by KBauschardt, on Flickr


Skyline of Edmonton by Stormlover87, on Flickr


Edmonton by Stormlover87, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Alberta's other big city:


Calgary Skyline - Sepia by achinthamb, on Flickr


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

photo taken by me in 2008










*street view link*: click here.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Time to drive another mile and take another picture (circa 2013). The "before" and "after" affect will boggle...


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

elliot said:


> Time to drive another mile and take another picture (circa 2013). The "before" and "after" affect will boggle...


In 2013, (and it has only begun...)








http://cq5-www-production-east-4213...om_causing_too_much_density/condo_skyline.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vancouver*:

Vancouver 3 by Lulu5234, on Flickr

Vancouver, Canada: "Early morning sunrise in a little fog taken from Cypress Lookout," writes photographer Kohei Nagashima. [2048 x 1024] [OS] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Vancouver










Vancouver cityscape at Sunset by jenn chan, on Flickr










Vancouver cityscape at Sunset by jenn chan, on Flickr










Vancouver cityscape at Sunset by jenn chan, on Flickr










Vancouver cityscape at Sunset by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Calgary*:

Calgary Skyline by Charlie Su, on Flickr

Calgary Skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

Calgary skyline by jaltares, on Flickr


----------



## Fayeddd (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ Calgary has good skyline! esp on the last pict


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

*Calgary*










Rush hour lights by Frank King, on Flickr


----------

